# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  take it on the chin

## sps

What does "take it on the chin" mean? I heard this in a dialog of a game, it goes like this:  

> Yeah, but you and Dick, and Percy, and Willie, you're all love fist, the 4 Scottish horsemen of the apocalypse, fist till morning, take it on the chin, ...

 p.s. love fist: a band name

----------


## scotcher

"Take it on the chin" means to accept misfortune or an undesirable situation without complaining about it.

----------


## sps

> "Take it on the chin" means to accept misfortune or an undesirable situation without complaining about it.

 Oo..! I see..! Thank you, scotcher..!

----------


## capecoddah

Baseball and boxing saying. You get hit on the chin and keep playing/fighting.

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

But be careful when you use it! Silly people like to make it sexual.  ::

----------


## TATY

> Baseball and boxing saying. You get hit on the chin and keep playing/fighting.

 I wouldn't call it a baseball / boxing saying. It's by no means confined to those sports. It may have originated there but it's a general saying used in everyday use.

----------


## TATY

> But be careful when you use it! Silly people like to make it sexual.

 ....erm... and what about "Love fist".   ::

----------

